
I was offered $1M for my Go package – and I said No - matryer
https://medium.com/@matryer/i-was-offered-1-million-for-my-go-package-and-i-said-no-57f358e2755e#.hjmxjrby0
======
dvdhnt
I'm going to assume that the end of the article is hinting that there is some
sort of IP battle over the Go package in question i/e perhaps OP mistakenly
worked on the project during work hours or over company bandwidth.

Either way, should have taken the Benjamins.

